# Relocation from the UK



## Hollie (May 26, 2017)

Hi, I'm currently planning to relocate from the UK to Sydney in July. I'm waiting for confirmation of the start date for my job so plans for my accommodation will be quite last minute. I will be looking to rent a private room in a house share, I'd like to get it all confirmed before I fly out. Does anyone have any tips on the best way to go about this or have any recommendations for sites to use?

Also I'd be grateful for any recommendations for safe areas to live that are commutable to Sydney. 

Thank you 😊


----------



## Beaver22 (Jun 7, 2017)

I am also just shifted and I recommend you to find accommodation little far from Main City


----------



## BiancaE (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm in the UK as well so I'm going to follow this thread.


----------



## StephaneT (Sep 11, 2017)

I might be in the same position. Are you now in Sydney? Can you share your experience? Thanks


----------

